# Night Out - Christmas Eve



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Since its christmas eve, does anyone want to come out for some wine and cheese?
Am thinking of going Vintage in Wafi City (the pyramid-shaped building) in Oud Metha.

Here's the timeout link:
Bars & Clubs - Dubai Bars & Night Clubs, Pubs & Entertainment Review - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

How long does it take to get there from the Marina?


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

in good traffic about 30 minutes...


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

If there ends up being more than a couple of people going then I'll be there


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> If there ends up being more than a couple of people going then I'll be there


 
I suppose it would have to be Wine, Cheese and Mayo for you?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry, can't make it! I've been invited to dinner and then (brace yourself!!), I'm going to church - yes, you heard right, I am indeed going to midnight mass!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> I suppose it would have to be Wine, Cheese and Mayo for you?



Don't forget the wedges!!!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey you two!!! there's nothing wrong with mayo and cheese on EVERYTHING


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Sorry, can't make it! I've been invited to dinner and then (brace yourself!!), I'm going to church - yes, you heard right, I am indeed going to midnight mass!!!



What are you doing that for???


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Sorry, can't make it! I've been invited to dinner and then (brace yourself!!), I'm going to church - yes, you heard right, I am indeed going to midnight mass!!!


 
I would also attempt to cleanse my soul, but my bank got it as part of my employment contract so no church for me...


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Sorry, can't make it! I've been invited to dinner and then (brace yourself!!), I'm going to church - yes, you heard right, I am indeed going to midnight mass!!!


A bit late, don't you think?
Santa's not going to put you on his good girl list just for going church on x'mas day.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> What are you doing that for???


Penitence for the wicked


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Im with Maz on this 1. Will be hitting midnight mass too. About the only Xmas thing I will be doing, other than work, work and work. Had my Xmas dinner earlier this month.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

What time is the plan to be there tonight?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> What are you doing that for???


If all fails, try the church!!! Plus, I reckon if I'm good for the whole of today, Santa might look favourably on my effort and reward me accordingly!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> What time is the plan to be there tonight?


I'll probably get there just before happy hour finishes at 8pm to see what discount i can get on the vino 
Otherwise normal meeting time from 8.30pm.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

So are we looking at only three people then????


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

me and my hubby have to wait in for a dodgy delivery, not sure what time it will be so cant really commit incase its late, shame though.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Just talked to Bell, she's out with work at the minute, but might come along a bit later


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

So does that mean if you're dodgy delivery comes early you may make an appearance?



becks said:


> me and my hubby have to wait in for a dodgy delivery, not sure what time it will be so cant really commit incase its late, shame though.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah if it comes early enough


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

becks said:


> yeah if it comes early enough


If the delivery is what i hope it is (i.e. for next week's bash), i'll wait in and you 2 can come out! 

Heiri is coming and probably Brian.
& maybe Lobs too. So that's possbly up to 9 so far.

Any newbies who wants to come, feel free to post to let us know or pm me.


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

Im working early doors tomorrow but could be tempted for a couple.....keep me posted guys. Neil.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

becks said:


> yeah if it comes early enough


Is the cargo stack of perfume to eliminate the boy smell


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> If the delivery is what i hope it is (i.e. for next week's bash), i'll wait in and you 2 can come out!


Is that really wise??? You, in charge of the stash???  
Becks, please don't do it!!!!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Is that really wise??? You, in charge of the stash???
> Becks, please don't do it!!!!


I was there, didn;t know who too look for and legged it with OH because I was a bit scared!!! Sounded a bit clicky to me. Maybe next time?!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

It's no Clique. We have new people coming into the group pretty much every week. Come along to the first one in January. You'll meet some nice people and EVERYONE is made to feel welcome


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

if you guys decided to go i would love to join...whens that?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> if you guys decided to go i would love to join...whens that?


Hi, the first forum night will probably be the 8th or 9th January. Keep an eye out on the forum as Crazy will post around the 5th or 6th with details.

Cheers


----------

